# Air chime whistle for 336



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

RookieHudson.. Here's the air chime whistle controller and generator we discussed in our PM. This one works great with my 336.:smilie_daumenpos: It was in a drawer that was easily located.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> RookieHudson.. Here's the air chime whistle controller and generator we discussed in our PM. This one works great with my 336.:smilie_daumenpos: It was in a drawer that was easily located.


So that is what it looks like?
Did you forget something?:dunno:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> So that is what it looks like?
> Did you forget something?:dunno:


The engine?? lol...I think that's all that's needed. I can't think of anything else.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey Big Ed, I figured it out!!!!!! The durn pictures!!!!!!!! I had a colonosophy Friday, and I think they removed part of my brain.. They said it was a polyp, but I'm thinking it was some gray matter,eeeeeeeewwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You think when they made that they would have put the lettering on the other way?

Then when sitting on a layout it would have sort of looked like a small tank blending into the layout.

Pictures worked.................how about a video of what it sounds like?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> You think when they made that they would have put the lettering on the other way?
> 
> Then when sitting on a layout it would have sort of looked like a small tank blending into the layout.
> 
> Pictures worked.................how about a video of what it sounds like?


OMG, when will the requests ever stop!!!! lol..I've tried to upload video before, but it didn't work, so I quit...Any suggestions?? And don't forget, when it comes to computers and things, you're talking to the village idiot....:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is why I asked. 

Do you have a you tube account?
Have you ever posted a video on there?

First, I should ask do you know how to take a video.

If you have managed to post one on you tube it is easy to show it here.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

flyernut said:


> OMG, when will the requests ever stop!!!! lol..I've tried to upload video before, but it didn't work, so I quit...Any suggestions?? And don't forget, when it comes to computers and things, you're talking to the village idiot....:dunno:



The video must be formatted to MP4. Google converters. They are free and easy to use. After converting, your'e video clip will run.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have some videos I've loaded unto my computer, and I tried to post them here but they wouldn't take. It's a video of my layout, and I mounted my hand-held camera into a gondola. You get to see the train on the layout, as a engineer per se. And no I don't have a youtube account. I must look into that.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

YouTube is free to set up an account - just email and password. Once you have one, you can upload video there, then add the link that it gives to the videos you upload to your post here. People can click the links and youtube opens with your videos playing, simple...


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyone know if the whistle chimes are universal? I've been seeing on Ebay there is different model #s. Just looking for whats combatiable with my 336.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You might have to wait a little for the *S* men to log on.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I believe the want you want is the #708 controller with the "tube" or as it's call, generator. As for your question about being universal, I think it is. In some of my reference books it's call a diesel horn controller, and for my K335 and 336, it's the air chime whistle.. Anyways, it works both of my Northern's as well as my 2 B unit's horn... I saw the ones on ebay, and the prices are very good. Just make sure the seller will confirm the unit works. You can always have the generator rebuilt by I believe PortLines. The one in my pictures is the #708.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Just be warned, the sound isn't much better than an old door buzzer....even for the steam version.


----------

